# A bâton rompus - letterario/filosofico



## malpino2

"A bâton rompus"

questo è il titolo del primo capitolo di un testo filosofico in francese... un pamphlet contro "altre idee" dominanti...

allora, cosa potrebbe voler dire esattamente "A bâton rompus" in questo contesto?


----------



## frites

non sono sicuro ma credo avere letto "A pezzi e bocconi" con la idea de parlare de tante cose con ritmo ma senza necessariamente un legame entre loro.


----------



## Necsus

Anche il Garzanti è della stessa idea:
_parler à bâtons rompus_, (_fig._) parlare a pezzi e bocconi.
Oppure vuol dire _a lisca di pesce_, ma non so quanto sia adatto in questo caso.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Bâtons rompus" = "lisca di pesce" solo in architettura . 
Dal CNRTL : _ARCHIT._ ,,Grosse moulure en saillie à la base d'un pilastre.`` (Au plur.). _Bâtons rompus._ ,,Ornements en forme de boudins brisés ou de baguettes brisées décorant les arcs, archivoltes, cintres, bandeaux, pilastres, etc.`` ​Ciao


----------



## malpino2

grazie per le risposte!

Mi e' chiaro, ho piu' difficolta' a farne un "titolo" dato che questo modo di dire apre l'introduzione di un libro...

si potrebbe dire "Disordinatamente", ma, come e' chiaro, non va bene! 

Qualcosa mi faro' venire in mente.

Comunque grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Malpino,
Penso che in italiano, il significato di "à bâtons rompus", nel contesto che riporti, sarebbe vicino a "informale" .


----------



## malpino2

Grazie... e' un buon suggerimento 

saluti


----------

